# Vivarium Floor Tiles



## Ralphie (Jun 14, 2014)

Im gonna be visiting B&Q a some point this month for other items but thought I would look for some cheap tiles to use on the floor of my vivarium

Just wondering if there is a particular type i SHOULDN'T be using?

Im not going to grout or anything, and of course wont be using those adhesive lino type tiles, want some that I can swap out and clean whenever is needed during clean up! 

Just dont want to get the wrong type and find it is acting like a heat mat for my beardie.


----------



## Ralphie (Jun 14, 2014)

Anyone?
A direct link to the tiles on b&q website wouldn't go amiss too.  lol


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

i personaly wouldnt use the ceramic ones, terra cotta floor tiles would be ok i think or cork ones...


----------



## Ralphie (Jun 14, 2014)

I know absolutely nothing about tile materials or anything, but I looked up the terracotta ones and it said that they are ceramic.

Colours Pack of 9 Terracotta Calcutta Floor Tiles (L)333 × (W)333mm, 5052931075911

Why would you advise against ceramic? Im not questioning you, I just need educated. 

Would cork tiles not be kinda hard to clean?


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

when i say ceramic, i mean the ones that have a glaze on them, if this is for a snake viv then there would be a problem with traction,like putting a snake on a glass table top.......

terra cotta ones are unglazed and slightly rough to the touch.

cork tiles may be slightly harder to clean but once the poo is dry should be ok.


----------



## Ralphie (Jun 14, 2014)

Ah I see, thanks. I actually like the look of the terracotta ones so think I will go with them and see how he gets on. Good to know about the cork tiles though, I wouldnt have thought of those.

Its for a beardie btw not a snake.
As long as these ones do not hold heat throughout the vivarium or otherwise cause harm to the little guy, thats all that matters to me. Thanks. :2thumb:


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

In that case, i would use the terra cotta on the "hot end" and cork on the cooler end....


----------



## Ralphie (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh, so they will hold too much heat throughout? Damn, thought i had it figured lol.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Ralphie said:


> Ah I see, thanks. I actually like the look of the terracotta ones so think I will go with them and see how he gets on. Good to know about the cork tiles though, I wouldnt have thought of those.
> 
> Its for a beardie btw not a snake.
> As long as these ones do not hold heat throughout the vivarium or otherwise cause harm to the little guy, thats all that matters to me. Thanks. :2thumb:


 you will find that tiles will hold heat and spred it to the next tile in a viv whit there heat that is there at the hot end


----------



## Ralphie (Jun 14, 2014)

Well my cool side already bounces between 78 and 82 so dont think the tiles there are a good idea. Ill give the cork tiles a shot as suggested and see how I get on.


----------



## thoir (May 12, 2014)

Makes sure you get non porous tiles with rough surface. They are great.. Also if your worried about them getting too hot get a brighter colour ones like sand colour is good..


----------



## Ralphie (Jun 14, 2014)

Well, now im starting to get confused lol, would those terracotta ones I linked on the first page be ok?
They look to have a bit of a rough surface on them, but then again that could be an effect.


----------



## thoir (May 12, 2014)

I think mine are like that ye with a waterproof glaze on the surface and a rough finish. I got mine from a bathroom/tile shop they usually know their stuff..

Those in the pic you posted look like they might be smooth but look rough ye..

These the ones I have.. They feel rough like sandstone but 100% waterproof on the surface..


----------



## Ralphie (Jun 14, 2014)

Last question on this (probably...not lol). Matt finish tiles are ok arent they?


----------

